# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо >  ThinkPad 10: бизнес планшет выходит на новый уровень

## Lenovo_BY

Компания Lenovo объявила о выпуске дополнительного продукта к своей линейке, рассчитанного на бизнесс-пользователей – планшета *ThinkPad 10*. Многорежимное устройство от Lenovo премиум класса с экраном 10 дюймов, предоставляет весь спектр преимуществ стандартного ПК и бескомпромиссную производительность с рядом бизнес-функций, которые доступны в независимости от того, где вы находитесь.

Обеспечив себе лидерство по части превосходного пользовательского интерфейса, *ThinkPad 10* оптимизирован для бизнес профессионалов, которые стремятся к максимальной гибкости в использовании и хотят всегда оставаться на связи.
Его яркий десятидюймовый Full HD дисплей изготовлен из алюминия и стекла Gorilla Glass для максимальной защиты и прочности. Планшет *ThinkPad 10* предоставляет максимальную мобильность и повышенную производительность премиум уровня в специальном облегченном дизайне. 
Вы можете быть свободны в своих творческих проявлениях, благодаря четырем режимам использования – планшет, ноутбук, стенд или настольный ПК. При подключении к дополнительному ThinkPad Tablet Dock или док-станции USB3.0, пользователи могут добавлять внешний дисплей, мышь либо компактную Bluetooth клавиатуру, или напрямую подсоединить полноразмерную клавиатуру Ultrabook ThinkPad 10.  Это обеспечивает легкий переход от планшета повышенной мобильности к полноценному рабочему офисному пространству.
Технология *Quickshot* позволяет делать снимки со скоростью ветра.  Это обеспечивает максимальное удобство вне зависимости от того, используете ли вы планшет персонально, или для бизнеса. Быстрый поворот Quickshot, защищающий 8-мегапиксельную камеру, автоматически запускает приложение, и вы моментально готовы снимать все самое необходимое.
«Пользователи хотят получить универсальный прибор, который адаптируется к их образу жизни и предлагает бескомпромиссную производительность как в офисе, так и в дороге», – говорит Луис Эрнандес, вице-президент подразделения ThinkPad компании Lenovo. Устройство позволяет пользователям работать, играть и творить практически в любых условиях. ThinkPad 10 способен адаптироваться и превращаться в тот гаджет, который вам сейчас нужен.  



Отличающийся непревзойденным спектром бизнес-функций и аксессуаров, ThinkPad 10 поставляется с цифровым пером для обеспечения высокой точности и письменного ввода, Windows 8.1, включая поддержку 64 бит, до 4 Гб оперативной памяти и до 128 ГБ дискового пространства. Беспроводные опции, включая 3G/4G LTE, обеспечат доступ к данным практически из любого места. А батарея, гарантирующая до десяти часов автономной работы, обеспечивает производительность в течение всего дня. IT-специалисты также оценят контроль доступа VPN и управление развертывания приложений. 


*Справка о компании Lenovo*

Lenovo – технологичная компания с капитализацией 34 млрд. долларов США, крупнейший производитель персональных компьютеров в мире, чья продукция представлена в более чем 160 странах. Бизнес-модель Lenovo базируется на инновациях, операционной эффективности и глубоком стратегическом планировании. Lenovo является лидером IT-индустрии по динамике развития.
Компания, образованная в 1984 году, получила в 2003 году имя Lenovo,  а в 2005 году, приобрела подразделение по производству персональных компьютеров IBM. 
Lenovo разрабатывает, производит и выводит на рынок надежные, высококачественные, безопасные и легкие в использовании продукты, а также оказывает профессиональные услуги заказчикам по всему миру. В продуктовой линейке Lenovo представлены легендарные персональные компьютеры и  ноутбуки для бизнеса под саб-брендом Think, компьютеры для индивидуальных пользователей под саб-брендом Idea, а также рабочие станции, серверы и мобильные интернет-устройства, включая планшеты и смартфоны. 
Lenovo входит в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500. Основные исследовательские центры компании расположены в Ямато, Япония; в Пекине, Шанхае и Шеньжене, Китай; а также в Рейли, Северная Каролина. Штаб-квартира компании расположена в США. 
Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в https://www.facebook.com/lenovobelarus

----------


## гость

Планшеты в последнее время топовые очень универсальные используй как хочешь, хочешь таскай как планшет, хочешь ультрабук будет...конечно правда он будет не для обычных смертных, но свою аудиторию полюбому найдёт

----------


## Holla

Планшет конечно хорош, правда у конкурентов тоже есть подобные модели единственная разница в железе и цене на нём, обычные такие девайсы за 1000$ стоят, а тут как по новостям в интернете пишут что этот будет стоить 600$ поэтому вот у Lenovo модель по актуальней будет даже для обычных людей.

----------

